# Rest Easy Old Man (Jan. 2011- Jun. 2013).



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

I haven't been here in a while, I've been getting over the loss of my dearest baby. My heart rat, Gambit. He died peacefully in June. I was not home so it was my parents that were with him in his last days. I've been trying to figure out a way to put this into words, but it's hard. I've lost my bruxing, boggling boy. My shoulder rat. My little yogurt bite addict. He may have looked like any other hooded rat, but he was special. He had the biggest heart and loved anyone who gave him the slightest bit of attention. He was an ambassador to rats. He met so many people an left them feeling completely different about rats in general. I would give any thing to have one more morning with him on my shoulder and us eating omelets. Only rats live twice as fast. They die sooner than they should. The sadness is worth it though. Because if I hadn't got gambit I would have never realized how much I love rat. I'll never have another gambit but I can always remember him and know he died healthy and loved by everyone.



















































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

You will see him again; the only thing that makes me believe in some sort of afterlife is the memories of lost loved ones. I can't bear the thought of not getting to be with my babies again. So stay strong, he's waiting patiently for you over the rainbow bridge, and he's more than likely playing with new friends while he waits.


----------



## Stefni (Aug 10, 2013)

This made my eyes fog up, he sounds like he was an amazing lil fuzz! RIP Gambit 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank both of you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

There are no words for such a loss. Every rat is special but some and more special than others. Our Fuzzy Rat was very much like Gambit, she changed everything.

A few days ago, while I was picking up my daughter from school a young girl walked up to us, and snatched Max right from my arms. Quite to my surprise she gave Max a big hug and started skritching her. Then she told me a story about a rat she had once met that was wonderful and friendly but was older and sick already. Her name was Fuzzy Rat and the girl had always loved rats since.

Oddly enough she didn't remember me at all, but that didn't particularly upset me because I was very proud to say that Fuzzy Rat was ours and sadly had to tell the girl the Fuzzy Rat had passed on.... But still, I was strangely happy to find a small piece of Fuzzy Rat's legacy still alive in that young girls heart. She had a few friends with her who seemed to enjoy meeting Max, even when Max doesn't have Fuzzy Rat's charisma.

As you travel and as you meet people that knew Gambit I wish you the same experience. Special rats change people's lives. You almost don't see it when it's happening, but it does happen. I understand how Gambit changed you, like Fuzzy Rat changed us... A gentle soul gives off a soft light that travels through space and time like the light from a star long extinguished... 

I think one of the hardest things I had to do was replace Fuzzy Rat with Max. Rats die young to make room for their next generation, Fuzzy Rat gave her life so another rat could occupy her space, even if she could never take her place in our hearts. Max was born on or about the same day Fuzzy Rat died. She came from the same store, from the same feeder rat bin, ordered through the same wholesaler and most likely born at the same rat farm. They may even be distant relatives. Adopting Max seemed a fitting tribute to our dearest furry friend. And raising Max from a two week old pup helped us to cope with Fuzzy Rat's loss. 

I hope you find or found a new furry friend to share your love with to honor Gambit's legacy too. The loving heart that helped Gambit become who he was should not be left unattended.

Perhaps we were cheated a little by the loss of our friends after such a short time together, but we were blessed by their love never-the-less.

I'd like to think our best friends are waiting for us on the other side of the rainbow bridge, they have each other now and are in good company. I'm sure where ever they are they are still turning heads and changing hearts... Until we all meet again we are forever transformed and improved for having shared our lives with our special little ones

God's speed Gambit. And I profoundly share in your loss Never-sleep.
_*


VITA BREVIS, SED AMOR SEMPER EST*_


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

Rat Daddy said:


> There are no words for such a loss. Every rat is special but some and more special than others. Our Fuzzy Rat was very much like Gambit, she changed everything.
> 
> A few days ago, while I was picking up my daughter from school a young girl walked up to us, and snatched Max right from my arms. Quite to my surprise she gave Max a big hug and started skritching her. Then she told me a story about a rat she had once met that was wonderful and friendly but was older and sick already. Her name was Fuzzy Rat and the girl had always loved rats since.
> 
> ...


I only wish I could have worded it so eloquently Rat Daddy. Your word could be no less than profound and true. I could never replace Gambit, just be opened to more love. Just as I'm sure was the case for Fuzzy Rat and Max. I actually got two new rats tonight. Same store I bought my Gambit from. Only, they came from the feeder bin. Thank you for your words.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm sure Gambit would be pleased that the empty space has been filled in his home. And I know rats are great at sneaking into things and you will soon feel them worming their way into your heart. I'm so pleased you saved two feeders from a horrible fate, it is a great final tribute to Gambit's legacy that his passing has saved two more rats. He would be very proud of you.

Your words were plenty eloquent to express your love and to make me recognize Gambit as one of the rarest of the breed. I suppose there's no real name for rats like Gambit and Fuzzy Rat, but whatever you might call them, they are the 1 in 1000. They are the superstars and the divas. They have the special charisma that lights up a room and makes everyone fall in love. They are friendship and love beyond their physical limits. And as strange as it sounds, as a human it sometimes feels like an honor to be chosen to be such a fine being's friend and partner. They are way more than a pet, they truly become a best friend.

Your new rats won't be Gambit, 1 in 1000 rats usually come along once in a lifetime, but you will bring them up to be the very best they can be with the love and skills that allowed Gambit to become who he was. Your new friends will become very special too, with charms all their own and they will love you for who you are, if you love them for who they are. As humans we can't actually create beautiful flowers, we can only nurture the seeds to create larger blooms.

I wish you and your new friends the best of luck, life and love.


----------

